# More Hoppin' John



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

I did another batch of hoppin john while camping. Didn't cook it in an underground pit this time, just cooked it over a fire in a DO.

I crisped a few pieces of bacon...



Added onion, garlic, chopped peppers and celery (thanks to Dutch) to the bacon drippings and cooked til tender...



Added 4 cups of chicken broth, one smoked ham hock, 2 bay leaves, red pepper flakes and a couple pinches of thyme, basil and oregano. Also added 2 cups of cooked pintos. Black eyed peas are normally used, but I had a pot of pintos going so I used them. I let it simmer until the ham hock was pretty tender...





I added some rice and let this simmer until the rice had absorbed the seasoned broth....



Crumbled my bacon on top, sprinkled with some cracked black pepper and added a few chopped green onions and it was ready....








It's an easy, tasty dish while camping. :)


----------



## ron50 (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like good stuff Jeanie. Hope you had a great time!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Ron, it's pretty good stuff.
I had a great time, just went by too fast. :)


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 13, 2008)

That looks to die for. That is some ingredient list to take camping.


----------



## erain (Aug 13, 2008)

tht looks great!!!! gonna have to try it not to mention could shift gears on it and really add what ever you desired to suit your taste to make it your own!!!! good 1 jeanie!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you Lou and Erain! You really can add what you like to the dish. Or leave out what you don't like. lol


----------



## dingle (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks great Cowgirl! Didnt go fast enough for those of us that were waiting for you to return!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

You're too sweet DINGLE...thank you! I did miss ya'll too!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 13, 2008)

Great looking dish. I'll bet that camp fire aroma and the food smell was to die for.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you Bill, it did smell pretty good. :)
I'm almost convinced I'd eat anything that had bacon in it. lol


----------



## ronp (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice Jeanie. Haven't had that forever, ham hocks, mmm.


----------



## seboke (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome back from camp Jeanie. You sure got the skills for most any outdoor cooking!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you Ron and Seboke!
I think I got my campfire skills from my Mom. Also some of her cast iron. :)


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm thinking bacon wrapped bacon, on a bed of bacon, with bacon craklings on top?


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL...now ya got my attention!


----------



## daboys (Aug 13, 2008)

That's some good lookin camping food Jeanie. We don't eat that good when we go camping. That's going to change!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Mark! I do think I eat better while camping than I do at home sometimes.


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Not with all the things you cook  ...


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

lol....Thank you Tim!


----------



## pitrow (Aug 13, 2008)

Still looks excellent Jeanie! I think I fall in love a little more with everything you post! lol.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Mike, thank you....you're sweet!!


----------



## mulepackin (Aug 14, 2008)

I know theres beans in there girl! Musta just overlooked them when doing the write up, (or I missed it), anyway looks and sounds great as usual. I really have to try this.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 14, 2008)

That looks so easy!
I have always wanted to learn how to cook in a do, and youhave made that look pretty darn easy, perhaps this will be my first recipe...
Thanks so much, Jeanie! Glad to have you back!


----------



## richtee (Aug 14, 2008)

I have never heard of this, but man- sure sounds good. A rib-sticker no doubt! Again Cowgirl educates me. Thank you Jeanie!


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 14, 2008)

My hats off to you again Cowgirl, great lookin vittles. It's a good thing for me that I don't live close enough to you to break bread, I would be as big as a house, Well fed and content but obese foe sure. Welcome back from camp.


----------



## ck311 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats a mondo easy dish going to have to try it. You did a great job on it from the looks of the pic's and all I got to say is I would like you to cook at my next camping outing cuz we don't eat that good.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL...thanks for catching that Mule! I forgot to add the 2 cups of cooked beans. I did the same thing when posting this on my blog.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you BBQ, Rich, Kratz and ck!
It's an easy dish...very filling too. :)


----------

